# Secondary Air System



## thejimmyd (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi all, my name is Jimmy and I am from Atlanta Georgia.
I have myself kind of stuck between a rock and a hard spot. I have a 1986 300Z in the shop for some service work that includes removing the upper intake plenum. The S shaped hose that has part number 23786-01P00. Part code number 14860Q. According to Nissan dealers that part is no longer in stock or in any warehouse. I was helped by this forum before. Now I am hoping that someone can give me another part number that can be used to solve the problem. Many Thanks in advance.

I had the same situation as ("I have a 1986 300Z in the shop for some service work that includes removing the upper intake plenum. The flex hose that connects the intake duct to the elbow leading to the throttle body is split in two places. This would be the ribbed rubber hose in the ducting. My local dealer says it's no longer available. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement or a suitable substitute? The Nissan P/N is 16578-01P10. Many thanks in advance.") I was able to get that hose with the help of the forum. 

thejimmyd


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Try

Genuine Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com

CourtesyParts


----------



## thejimmyd (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for info. I had already tried them and they did not have the part. They gave me the number to 3 different Dealers and no luck with them. I found a useable part from the junkyard on the 20th. I am still trying to find a newer part so if this one goes I'll have the replacement. Thank you for your reply.


----------

